# THREE COMPUTERS WITH CC



## petermeriva (Oct 8, 2017)

*Operating System:* WINDOWS 7

*Lightroom Version:*  CC
_(Please go to Help menu > System Info to double check the exact version number)_

*Question or Description of Problem: MOVING LR. I am about to retire my old laptop and want to move LR to new one. But as I already have LR on two computers, how can I move to a third. I intend to delete LR on the old one after the move.*


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 8, 2017)

Logout of CC on the old computer and install CC & Lightroom on the new computer.


----------



## petermeriva (Oct 8, 2017)

Sure, that makes sense and is easy but then can I transfer my catalog from the old to the new?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 8, 2017)

petermeriva said:


> Sure, that makes sense and is easy but then can I transfer my catalog from the old to the new?



Yes, you can. Logging out of CC does not remove Lightroom or its catalog.


----------



## petermeriva (Oct 8, 2017)

OK! Thats brilliant - I didnt know that. So effectively I can still keep LR on all three computers as long as I am logged out on one. I saw some detailed instructions from The Queen about transferring the catalog so I guess I am all set now. Thanks.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 8, 2017)

petermeriva said:


> So effectively I can still keep LR on all three computers as long as I am logged out on one.


Not really. Lightroom CC tracks user installs.  You are only licensed to use LR on two computers.  Both are registered at Adobe.  You can install LRCC on a 3rd computer, but as soon as you register it with Adobe CC, Adobe will de-register it on the other two computers.  This forces you to decide which of the other two gets the 2nd license.  If you are moving LRCC to a new computer, you can sign on the the Adobe site and de register LRCC from the old computer and retain the second license on the other computer that you are planning to continue to use.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 8, 2017)

AFAIK, logging out deregisters that computer. That is why I said you should log out from the old computer first. If not, then things will sort out by themselves. Login and run Lightroom on the third computer, which will deregister the other two. Then login and run Lightroom on the second computer, which will re-register that computer again. As Cletus said: You can also login to your account with a browser and deregister one computer online.


----------

